# What does your cage look like?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm just curious to see everyone's cages

Here's mine









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Mines on two levels but they can explore the whole thing as there is a ramp joining the 2.
View attachment 80410
View attachment 80418


I love my cage!!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw that in your hand training video! I love that cage it's massive and has great access with those doors


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine is a frankenstein'd cage. The bottom is a rabbit hutch that I used for my bun's bed when I had her. The top I made with hardware cloth, angle iron and square rod (and 1000 zip ties) around the entrance is duct tape. It's not pretty but it works and they love it. There's a hole in the back right corner, for them to get between levels. Each level is 30x15x17


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_2899_zpsc2007aec.jpg

They have more behind the box that you can't see like a couple of chew toys and their litterbox.

Also bonus cutie pic. (Ignore my ugly nails, yuck)

http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_2846_zps9bf0cd84.jpg


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a rat manor, but it's a little messy at the moment. I'll see if I can take a picture of it come Friday when I clean the cage. =P


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's mine all nice and clean. (Because I'm still waiting for my rats!) A couple pockets I made are hanging on the door so they 'disappear' when I open the cage door for inside photos.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There is already a thread for this. Take a look here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?46885-Cage-Pic-Thread-(No-chat)


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh weird, anyway this is different because you can conversate....xerneas your rat is kind of the cutest


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Divit I keep seeing your cage! When are you getting your rats? I'm anxiously excited for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> Ignore my ugly nails, yuck


I can't! Ew! Gross!


<shrug>




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Divit I keep seeing your cage! When are you getting your rats? I'm anxiously excited for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am anxious too!! All's I can do is show off my cage..._ empty of rats_.  

The breeder had a first-time momma who only birthed one baby, so she is now breeding 4 different pairs to accommodate all of us who are waiting. 
...looks like end of Oct or early Nov...

I was on the forum so late last night, I dreamt about baby rats, lol!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Divit I love the way you kitted out your cage it looks amazing. I don't envy you on
Cleaning day though lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Divit said:


> I am anxious too!! All's I can do is show off my cage..._ empty of rats_.
> 
> The breeder had a first-time momma who only birthed one baby, so she is now breeding 4 different pairs to accommodate all of us who are waiting.
> ...looks like end of Oct or early Nov...
> ...


Oh man :/ I think it's a little silly to adopt out rats before they exist, I guess that means I wouldn't be a good breeder, anyway, hopefully you get them sooner rather than later, keep showing off that cage while you can....if there's one thin that destroys a well decorated rat cage, it's a rat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Oh man :/ I think it's a little silly to adopt out rats before they exist, I guess that means I wouldn't be a good breeder, anyway, hopefully you get them sooner rather than later, keep showing off that cage while you can....if there's one thin that destroys a well decorated rat cage, it's a rat
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, any of the reputable breeder sites that I checked, all had waiting lists of people wanting to adopt their rats. It's all new to me.

As far as cleaning the cage, I'm sure we will have a huge learning curve with what does and doesn't work.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Divit said:


> Yeah, any of the reputable breeder sites that I checked, all had waiting lists of people wanting to adopt their rats. It's all new to me.
> 
> As far as cleaning the cage, I'm sure we will have a huge learning curve with what does and doesn't work.


Huh, I never really looked, when you google rats on my area you get like....sightings of rats makes, and exterminators, so....I guess I didn't look at waiting lists


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

Both of these are connected by a 3 inch hole where they overlap each other, most of the main cage's front wall folds in half for easy access, I'n working on doing something similar with the end of the extension. I'm adding to this every day, next are wood towers and another level for the extension. There are 15 rats living in this cage, it has ~35 square feet of space, only including the floor and 2nd level of the extension. You may be able to tell that this cage setup is made from old cabinets and scrap wood. The best part about it is that I've only spent about $10 on building it, including new bedding. Everything else I already had or got free.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I think this thread is better, being able to chat about the cages makes it more fun 

Here's mine!

Top


Bottom


Whole thing


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

September said:


> I think this thread is better, being able to chat about the cages makes it more fun
> 
> Here's mine!



Agreed its way more fun, and great cage! How many rats live in it?


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks! I just got three 6 week old girls today  When they get a little older I'm thinking of adding a neutered boy so I'll have one lazy, cuddly rat (assuming these three turn out as hyper as everyone has warned me they'll be lol) Then if I wanted more I'd get a different cage, I think four is the limit for this cage.

I think your cage is awesome, I'm jealous of your carpentry skills. Does it have a lid?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

How nicely color- coordinated! Mine isn't designed at all, I grabbed things that looked fun to ratties and shoved them in. Not much thought, but they love it. Besides, they mess everything up anywhere. If they don't like it, they throw it to the bottom. I can judge how much they like a toy by how close they keep it to their favorite hut. Down bottom= bad, close= pretty good, shoved in= great. It's like playing hot and cold with rats.


----------



## rudyauction509 (Sep 26, 2013)

September said:


> Thanks! I just got three 6 week old girls today  When they get a little older I'm thinking of adding a neutered boy so I'll have one lazy, cuddly rat (assuming these three turn out as hyper as everyone has warned me they'll be lol) Then if I wanted more I'd get a different cage, I think four is the limit for this cage.
> 
> I think your cage is awesome, I'm jealous of your carpentry skills. Does it have a lid?


Thanks, it took alot of work, and it has no cover, just tall slippery walls. I had one escape today but that was my fault because I had a ladder that was about 8 inches from the top of a wall, the rat was hiding under my pillow. I shortened the ladder and don't expect to have any more problems. It definitely isn't the best cage but when it comes to $/sq.ft. it was the only way for me to make my rats the home I wanted them to have. And it was very fun to build.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Here's my boys' cage!! They usually have a pink chevron cage set but I just changed it out to the yellow one, which isn't fitted nicely like the other one. The cardboard tube has been in there since I got them... can you believe it's still around & NOT drenched in pee?? My friend made it for me, she wrote "Eat, play, love, munch, hide" on it. So cute! The boys love it- used to be horizontal but they decided they liked it this way! Go figure!
Corner shelf is the boys' favorite place to be, as Dexter demonstrates below!
(and I saw someone on the other cage thread post about the little spiderweb bowls at the dollar store... I immediately went out and got one- it's perfect!!)


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Meredith's current cage  Just imagine it all covered with wire mesh, haha. Although she's definitely spoiled, because she has a variety of cages she goes back and forth in at the ratsitters and she doesn't even use this cage.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

JBird said:


> Here's my boys' cage!! They usually have a pink chevron cage set but I just changed it out to the yellow one, which isn't fitted nicely like the other one. The cardboard tube has been in there since I got them... can you believe it's still around & NOT drenched in pee?? My friend made it for me, she wrote "Eat, play, love, munch, hide" on it. So cute! The boys love it- used to be horizontal but they decided they liked it this way! Go figure!
> Corner shelf is the boys' favorite place to be, as Dexter demonstrates below!
> (and I saw someone on the other cage thread post about the little spiderweb bowls at the dollar store... I immediately went out and got one- it's perfect!!)
> 
> View attachment 82178


Dexter?!? Your rt has the same name as my car lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I did a bit of an overhaul, I'm rather pleased with the results, and more importantly, te rats seem to be too















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

So this is only the top half of the cage, I just got it last night and I haven't been out to get them some more things
It does look a little different now... the colorful plastic house is down on the first level now because that seems to be the house where they store all their food(when not storing in the litter tray) So I moved it down in hopes they would stop storing in their 'bathroom' and also to save them the effort of transporting all their food from the very bottom... 

View attachment 83226


I'm always open to decorating ideas!!! Because honestly I stink at it lol


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's the new cage I was so excited about. When the boys are neutered they'll join the girls in here so more hammocks and toys can go in.

View attachment 83234


The boys temporary cage 
View attachment 83242



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco&puff (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is my cage. My husband and I made it out of an old media cabinet. My four rats love it.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I almost forgot to mention, since we moved to a new house my rats have more room for free range!!(ignore the toys, I share a room with a seven year old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Crezzard! Your new cage is so pretty!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

morgang23 said:


> So this is only the top half of the cage, I just got it last night and I haven't been out to get them some more things
> It does look a little different now... the colorful plastic house is down on the first level now because that seems to be the house where they store all their food(when not storing in the litter tray) So I moved it down in hopes they would stop storing in their 'bathroom' and also to save them the effort of transporting all their food from the very bottom...
> 
> View attachment 83226
> ...


Want ideas? Ok, fleece cube, it's warm it's cozy it's adorable







There are these little plastic baskets I got at Walmart






I zip tied it to the cage, I think they were like just over a dollar for a package I three, I've filled it with scrappy things for my girls to take at their leisure, bu you could put a little cushion, or tie pieces to the side, the possibilities are endless, then I have these plastic chains






they were like 5 dollars for 5 feet on eBay, and they look pretty cool, my rats occasionally play with them but they're still not quite sure what to think


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Here's mine! Just cleaned it do it looks super clean (it doesn't look like that often after the rats are finished with it!) sorry this a really crappy camera but the actual cage is a savic freddy 2 max so my two girls have loads of room. They love their sputniks and their cage is just randomly filled no setup here! Anyway here it is:





















Flo's favourite spot!
Hmm cage is looking a little bare think I need a few more toys! Still no lack of inspiration here...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am honestly SO happy with the girls' new cage. I had to be a little creative with the towel on the grate, but I honestly think I pulled it off. Plus, the shelves give me a good reason to use the fleece I've been hoarding for years.


----------

